

Collaborative Decision-Making and Wasabi Gelato - mikasissonen
http://www.sdn.sap.com/irj/scn/weblogs?blog=/pub/wlg/16959
I've been a Hacker News reader for a couple of years under a different username - but for this submission, I've created an account under my real name for full disclosure that I'm linking to something I wrote myself for my work blog at SAP. It seems like a reasonable topic for the site, since it involves a new product that's currently in limited beta, but if this crosses the bounds of appropriateness, I'm happy to cease and desist from submitting similar topics in the future.
======
mikasissonen
I've been a Hacker News reader for a couple of years under a different
username - but for this submission, I've created an account under my real name
for full disclosure that I'm linking to something I wrote myself for my work
blog at SAP. It seems like a reasonable topic for the site, since it involves
a new product that's currently in limited beta, but if this crosses the bounds
of appropriateness, I'm happy to cease and desist from submitting similar
topics in the future.

